# What can you tell me about emersonii?



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 20, 2015)

I think the title asks it all. How large a leaf span much a emersonii be to bloom? How many growths? Any tips on growing these guys? (amount of light, water) Please share your knowledge, both successes and failures welcome. That's how we all learn.


----------



## 801229001 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have one. I grow it in regular parvi conditions (think slightly warmer than micranthum) and it is pretty fast, so are the hangianums which are related.
I havent bloomed mine yet but the ones ive seen in bloom are around 25 cm from tip to tip. also, they like to be slightly dyer than the rest of the parvis but never dry. They seem to like hangianum conditions overall.


----------



## Stone (Mar 21, 2015)

Well my research shows the opposite. Cool temps and moist to wet all year. 
Tanaka: ''They love water...never dry!''


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm interested in emersonii culture, too. Mine haven't changed much in 2 years.


----------



## Justin (Mar 21, 2015)

one thing is sure they are slow growers. can't really contribute much other than i grow them with other paphs under fluoros and give them lots of water.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2015)

801229001 said:


> I have one. I grow it in regular parvi conditions (think slightly warmer than micranthum) and it is pretty fast, so are the hangianums which are related.
> I havent bloomed mine yet but the ones ive seen in bloom are around 25 cm from tip to tip. also, they like to be slightly dyer than the rest of the parvis but never dry. They seem to like hangianum conditions overall.



I agree with this except for the fast part. Paph. emersonii are the slowest growing parvi I can think of.


----------



## 801229001 (Mar 21, 2015)

Stone said:


> Well my research shows the opposite. Cool temps and moist to wet all year.
> Tanaka: ''They love water...never dry!''



I never said they like it warm, slightly warmer than micranthum is still pretty cool overall
and yes, they don't like being wet, just moist. Ive already killed one keeping it wet.
they do grow fastish for me, Ive heard they are super slow but all my parvis grow at around the same rate (except for vietnamense, which is very fast)


----------



## Stone (Mar 22, 2015)

801229001 said:


> I never said they like it warm, slightly warmer than micranthum is still pretty cool overall
> and yes, they don't like being wet, just moist. Ive already killed one keeping it wet.
> they do grow fastish for me, Ive heard they are super slow but all my parvis grow at around the same rate (except for vietnamense, which is very fast)



You are doing something right! Vietnamense is slow for me and my emersonii seedlings are glacial.
Tell me what you do....


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 22, 2015)

I have 3 ones, growing well, one was in bud, but blasted. Now it has 3 starting new growths.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2015)

I tortured my present blooming plant for years starting as a wee seedling.

At first never getting much beyond 3-4-5 " across it would add a leaf - loose a leaf. Then add a growth - lose a growth, and all at a snails pace.

Then I cut the K and the plant turned into a normal Paph. Leaf span jumped to about about 8 inches, adding growths without loosing growths and bloomed.

I just posted the second blooming of this plant, and it continues to grow. 

It's still in a 2 inch pot, and its been so long since repotted there's not much beside roots, spongerock and charcoal (any bark or chc is pretty much gone). A few times I spoon in a top dressing of shredded leaves from the front yard, but I don't know if that did anything.

I water daily with 5ppm N low K fert.



It's in the GH at the shadier end near the wet wall, but my GH is small so don't know if there is that much of microclimate difference for temps and humidity anyway. Winter low night temps about 60 and day Summer highs under 90F, when things are working normally.


I got a division of an emersonii from Leo a couple years ago. Been adding roots like crazy, but only moderate top growth action until recently. It's starting to add leaves and span at a better rate this spring.


----------



## L I Jane (Mar 23, 2015)

I have one now ,Bob, that has 2 growths that are now in bud.I'll try to go out to try & check how many growths my plant has tomorrow but it has bloomed last year as well.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 24, 2015)

That's nice to hear Jane.


----------



## L I Jane (Mar 24, 2015)

Here is my plant with the 2 buds .I tried counting the growths but would get lost as it is crowded --so gave up . It's in a 5" pot.I'll post when blooms.I've had since 2008 which at that time had 2 growths.This is the huonglanae -Vietnamese type of emersonii.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 24, 2015)

L I Jane said:


> Here is my plant with the 2 buds .I tried counting the growths but would get lost as it is crowded --so gave up . It's in a 5" pot.I'll post when blooms.I've had since 2008 which at that time had 2 growths.This is the huonglanae -Vietnamese type of emersonii.



Outstanding! What are your secrets?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 24, 2015)

WOW Jane, that is the largest specimen I have ever seen in cultivation. Plus it is the variety I am looking for. I think even Holger would be jealous of that plant. Well done!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice Jane. Just let me know where in the GH you keep it so that when the lights are out... :evil:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 24, 2015)

Eric don't forget I want a piece too


----------



## L I Jane (Mar 24, 2015)

LOL-Eric. I guess I'll have to keep it in the vault at night or hire a Swat team to guard the property.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 24, 2015)

Eric's afraid of multis. Just hide it in the masses.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 24, 2015)

Beautiful plant Jane. Can't say it enough.


----------



## Cat (Mar 24, 2015)

Chicago Chad said:


> Eric's afraid of multis. Just hide it in the masses.


:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2015)

Rick said:


> Then I cut the K and the plant turned into a normal Paph. Leaf span jumped to about about 8 inches, adding growths without loosing growths and bloomed.



Correction leaf span is now 11 inches.:wink:


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 29, 2015)

Janes emersonii is absolutely stunning guess it is getting a bit hard to manage soon
It is not true that emersoniis are notorious slow growers( wonder if any paph is if they get the right conditions?), since I have just potted up a flat that was deflasked in October 2013, that is one and a half year ago now. Well, most of the seedligshad grown to an excess of approximately 5inch LS, some closer to 10inches. Just hope that the pottingup does not stall their growth too much


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2015)

I think that's exceptional Bjorn, good work. You can send me some when they come into spike.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, I checked the size and came to the conclusion that they are approximately 5inch a few somewhat bigger, but 10 inch might have been an exaggeration:evil: Picture below.






Interestingly, at the same time I deflasked some hangs and they did not grow that fast see below, but still ok


----------



## Paul (Mar 30, 2015)

great growing! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2015)

Funny, those photos remind me of Lien's old GH.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 1, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Funny, those photos remind me of Lien's old GH.



Is it the lack of tidyness and seemingly chaos?:evil: 
what did Lien do?h built a bigger house or what?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Is it the lack of tidyness and seemingly chaos?:evil:
> what did Lien do?h built a bigger house or what?



Both! :evil: He moved to Arkansas or somewhere for school. He had pots of expensive and rare orchids scattered all around his tiny GH on the roof an apartment building in Manhattan.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah, i think I remember him he had some wonderful plants, right? And did some great growing. Have not heard from him in a while......


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2015)

He is probably doing some breeding because he bought a bunch of the Orchidbabies stock before we made the big STF group purchase. I also think he sneaks around here once in a great while.


----------

